# New Problem: Where online should I buy Bio-spira?



## tep05 (Apr 2, 2005)

Now I need a website to find Bio-Spira. Can you help?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

google it


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

You can purchase your bio spira at The Fish Store with confidence. I have bought from Bernie 3 times with 100% success, and since that time I have come to know him personally and have been in his store. His bio spira supply is replenished weekly because he sells out, and he ships worldwide as long as it's okay with that country's import laws. I wouldn't get mine anywhere else even if I could buy it locally. I know his stuff is fresh and properly cared for. [/url]


----------

